# Getting a puppy to eat



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

We just got an 8-week-old vizsla puppy. He's pretty spotty with his eating. The breeder was giving him Puppy Chow, but he's not terribly interested in it at our place. He'll eat a few pieces of kibble every now and then, but his food generally sits there untouched all day. He'll eat it if we mix in a raw egg or some wet food, but is there something we can do to help him eat the dry food regularly? We've tried cutting back on the training treats. We're first-time vizsla owners, so we appreciate any input!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had one that was picky her whole life. 
I just gave in to adding things to her food. 
Things she liked 
Baked sweet patatoe 
Canned salmon 
Plain yogurt 
Cottage cheese 
Sardines
Baked chicken breast 
Cooked beef liver 

OR anything I was eating


----------



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

Ok thank you!


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

"....OR anything I was eating"

But I will add, anything my kids are eating, because that means there is a good chance he will get some dropped pieces. 

For a while we would just make up some gravy, or broth and put it on there. Eventually he just started eating with no problem again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

We feed twice a day. In the morning, we add a tablespoon of coconut oil (melted) to her kibble. In the evening, we add a heaping tablespoon of canned pumpkin. Sometimes we add 1/4 banana (mashed) or a teaspoon of peanut butter (melted).

Side note: If you decide to switch to a different dry food, remember to switch gradually. Combine 75% Puppy Chow with 25% new brand, then 50/50, then 25/75, then 100% new brand. This helps prevent diarrhea and upset stomach.


----------



## suzannethemom (Oct 27, 2015)

I read somewhere that a dog should not eat RAW eggs until one year of age.


----------

